# Forum Argomenti di discussione Manovre fiscali, legge stabilità e Finanziarie  elenco clienti fornitori

## alice

Ho bisogno di avere questa informazione.
la mia commercialista ha appena avuto un bimbo... e non è reperibile.
vorrei sapere se  per la presentazione dell'elenco clienti-fornitori 2006 si possono omettere (solo per quest'anno) i privati, cioè non detentori di partita iva.
E, visto che noi, come ditta, siamo fornitori di moltissimi condomini, come li devo considerare nel mio elenco? privati o no. In effetti ogni condominio ha il suo codice fiscale... 
però, proprio non so come giostrarmi.... 
grazie per l'aiuto... :Embarrassment:   
alice

----------


## vill2710

Già con riferimento al 2006, i contribuenti dovranno presentare all'agenzia delle entrate l'elenco dei soggetti nei cui confronti hanno emesso fatture (elenco clienti) e l'elenco dei soggetti presso i quali hanno effettuato acquisti rilevanti per l'IVA (elenco fornitori) nel corso del periodo d'imposta precedente. Infine una disposizione transitoria stabilisce che negli elenchi clienti relativi al periodo d'imposta 2006 dovranno essere indicati solo i soggetti titolari di partita Iva (in quelli successivi, pertanto, dovranno comprendersi tutte le fatture emesse, anche nei confronti dei condomini e dei privati).

----------


## roby

Ciao! Segnalo a tutti che questo argomento è trattato anche su altra discussione, dove si possono reperire già una serie di interessanti informazioni.
Vedasi pagina http://forum.commercialistatelematic...read.php?t=23:)

----------

